
Disneyland Resort uses photos to eliminates hand stamps to re-enter its parks - WheelsAtLarge
http://www.ocregister.com/2017/07/11/disneyland-resort-eliminates-use-of-hand-stamp-for-re-entry-into-its-theme-parks/
======
dpkonofa
Damn... and here I thought it was going to be some kind of cool story about
facial recognition and how it automatically opens the gate for you when it
recognizes that you've already got a ticket for the day. :(

~~~
suramya_tomar
Same here... It would have been an interesting approach though with some
significant privacy implications.

